# أحدث الإختراعات في العالم...



## توييتي (8 أغسطس 2010)

إليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم أحــــــدث إختــراعـــــــــــــــــات العـــــــــالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم .شـــــــــــوفـــــــــوا و قـــولـــوا رايـــكــم مـــع إنــي متــــأكــدة إنـــكـم مطلـعــيـــــــــــــن دومـــــاً علــــــــــــــتى آخــــــــــــــر الإختـــراعـــات ...


----------



## توييتي (8 أغسطس 2010)

*تابع أحدث الإختراعات في العالم*

هذا تابع للإختراعات الجديدة أرجو لكم الإستمتاع:84:


----------



## توييتي (8 أغسطس 2010)

*تابع أحدث الإختراعات في العالم*

:85:هذه أيضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاً صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور لإخـتــــــــراعــــــــــــــــات جديـــــــــــــــــــدة...


----------



## توييتي (8 أغسطس 2010)

*تابع أحدث الإختراعات في العالم*

هذه أيضـــــــــــــــاً صـــــــــــور لإخـــــــــتــراعـــــــــــــــــات جديــــــــــــــــــدة...:84:


----------



## حيدر زهراو (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دمعة بريئة (11 أغسطس 2010)

وااااااااااااو يخبلون الصور
عاشت ايدك عيوني


----------



## توييتي (13 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شكراً حيدر زهراو و دمعة بريئة ما كنت متصورة ان موضوعي بيلفت إنتباهكم بالجد مشكورين:67:


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على هذه الصور

وكان من الافضل وضع شرح ولو حتى عنوان عن كل صورة او اختراع

تحياتي


----------



## futurelight (15 أغسطس 2010)

شوفو هون أحث الإختراعات
صورة لجوال من الخشب الطبيعي (عادي)
صورة لأحدث لابتوب على شكل كأس
صورة لأحث قارئ Mp3 محمول


----------



## المجبري جالو (15 أغسطس 2010)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## gamal7 (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدر زهراو (30 مايو 2011)

عاشت ايدك على هذه الصور الرائعه 
واسف لانقطاعي عن المنتدى كل هذه الفتره بسبب الدراسه


----------



## كوردستان (30 مايو 2011)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Ahmed-aal (31 مايو 2011)

شكراً للجميع بس يا جماعة تقريبا كل الصور اللى انا شفتها معمولة جرافكس
انا نفسى حد يحمل صور احدث ما توصل اليه العلم فى المكن مثلا او الالكترونيات 
وشكراً مرة اخرى


----------



## علاء يوسف (31 مايو 2011)

اكيد روعة


----------



## توييتي (1 يونيو 2011)

تسلموا يا شباب.
أنا أيضاً إنقطعت عن المنتدى بسبب الضغط في الجامعة و الحمد لله أنتهيت من الإمتحانات و السنة المقبلة بإذن الله خريجة!
لا بأس يا أحمد سأضيف صور لأحدث الإلكترونيات بإذن الله...


----------

